# My nephews!



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my nephews. They are on my sig too. They were from two different shelters in the city. My older sister had Francis for 2.5 years and Vinnie for 2 years. Francis is 3 years old and Vinnie is 4 years old.

This is a week after they meet:









And this is a recent one when the storm hit on Tuesday:



















Wow! Vinnie looks long in this one. lol I guess because my older sister put them on a raw meat diet. They were on it since winter of 2009 I think early 2010.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Francis is a lovely flamepoint and Vinnie looks like he might have some Bengal in him. They look pretty friendly in your first picture, given it was only a week after they met! I have two cats, Muffs and Abby, as in my signature. The cat in my avatar is my grand-kitty (my adult daughter's cat), Neko.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Susan: LOL Vinnie is the Flampoint Siamese Mix. Francis might be just a Tabby. Thank you for the comment. Your cats are pretty. And Neko is a cute name! Hehe.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oops...I mixed them up!  Muffs and Abby say "thank-you".


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So you adopted them from your sister? They are beautiful kitties!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Does Vinnie have a tail?If not he looks very much like my Boo.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

October said:


> So you adopted them from your sister? They are beautiful kitties!


Nope. I just babysit them She adopted those cats b herself( Well Vinnie anyway) Francis however was adopted by my sister and my mom, but he ended up bring my older sister's because she picked him out.

@Hitomi: Yeah he does have a tail. It's funny how your cat and Vinnie look alike.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh guess I didn't see it.Flame points aren't that common from what I was told by my vet.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh okay. lol Vinnie is mix with something else. He'[s a cutie pie though. He loves licking people.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo is a Manx/Siamese mix and Boo likes licking people too.His momma a Siamese named Trucker licked people too as well as the Siamese cat I had as a child so maybe it's a Siamese thing.Both of your boys are adorable by the way!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah I think so. That what my older sister told me. And thanks.


----------

